# New shift paddles fitted....



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

What do people think?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

drrawle said:


> What do people think?


If they're the longer ones then it's probably a good idea as long as they're not those crappy cheap things that just stick to your existing paddles with adhesive pads

Sorry drawle, your pic wasn't showing when I posted.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Where can we buy these? How do they attach?


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

They are adhesive ones but they are the best I have yet seen. Really, really pleased with them. Delivery was 3 days.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rtech-Paddl...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a8898fecc&vxp=mtr


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

As long as your happy that's all that count's


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

I ordered a set of what I thought may be 'crappy' self adhesive Carbon ones. They arrived within two days, fit perfectly & make flicking the paddles a whole lot easier as you have more paddle to pull 

They are still available:-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/CARBON-FIBRE-SH ... B00F9Y757S

My good lady wife did say she caught her handbag on one getting out when she took my car the other night - short conversation followed [smiley=argue.gif] . She has agreed to be more careful or take her own car!!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Quite interested in these but would like full length in carbon. I wonder if the adhesive would leave residue once they have been removed?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

After struggling to find an affordable and elegant set of carbon shifters similar to these, I went ahead and purchased them. Fingers crossed they look and fit well.

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

The stock ones look so small! Those look really good, and not sure bar changing the whole paddle if you could attach them any other way that 3M tape etc.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

One caution I would suggest is when leaving the car ensure you set the steering wheel to the dead ahead position. Reason being, when you get back in you stand a good chance of knocking the paddle shifter with your knee and possibly break it off :wink:

P.s they're very nice paddle extensions.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

$79 for two pieces of plastic!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

tt3600 said:


> $79 for two pieces of plastic!


£55k for four wheels to get you to work...... :lol:


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > $79 for two pieces of plastic!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes they look OK but not sure I like the idea of being fixed with adhesive.

I bought the OSIR ones which are a solid hunk of alloy and they replace the stock plastic ones. They feel really nice in use and I never think they are too small.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

